# Alim G4 HS



## Bozzo (7 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je cherche une alimentation pour un vieux G4 466. La mienne a rendu l'âme à l'occasion des tests foireux de groupe électrogène de mon entreprise... 
Enfin, je suppose que c'est l'alim, vu qu'il n'y a aucune tension sur aucune des bornes (y en a 21...) du connecteur P1 qui est branché sur la carte-mère.

Donc si quelqu'un a un G4 HS, je récupérerais volontiers l'alim. pour une somme raisonable. C'est une AcBel API-9841 (ya aussi écrit ID:320, Rev B).
(Ou alors, si quelqu'un a une idée du composant qui pourrait être HS... mais c'est franchement complexe dans la boite...)

Je suis dans le 78.

Amicalement.
Bozzo.


----------



## Bozzo (8 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Alors ?
Personne n'a aucune idée sur la façon de réparer une alimentation de PowerMac G4 ?

Je suis sur que si... aller, un petit effort...

(bon, là, j'ai franchement l'impression de parler dans le vide...)


----------



## soleil91 (10 Avril 2009)

bonjour 
peut être auras tu meilleure chance sur des sites d'occasion dans la rubrique pièces détachées ?


http://planeteachat.2xmoinscher.com/INFO/liste.asp?strRech=apple

http://www.leboncoin.fr/
qui te permet de choisir ta région et de sélectionner ensuite la rubrique


http://www.estock.fr/

entre autres et par exemple 

bon courage


----------



## Bozzo (10 Avril 2009)

Merci de ces tuyaux et merci d'avoir participé ! 

Je continue donc à chercher... grâce à tes liens.


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Avril 2009)

Tu peut facilement la remplacer par une ALIM ATX de PC standard, regarde il y a plein de tuto sur le net


----------



## Bozzo (13 Avril 2009)

Oui, j'ai vu, merci. Mais c'est pas si facile : faut jouer du fer à souder, faut trouver 2 diodes si on veut maintenir l'alim des ports Firewire, etc...

Alors qu'une alim originale, tu prends, tu branches et c'est réglé !

Mais bon, j'ai récupéré une alim ATX sur un vieux PC HS et j'ai ressorti l'étain et l'Engel-Loter (c'est une marque de fers à souder). Y a plus qu'à...


----------

